# Switching from Canidae



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I think an adult food would be perfectly fine to start giving him now. Some believe that continuing a puppy food until the age of 1 will increase the dogs growth spurt by too much. They say to switch the food to adult around 6-7 months to slow his growth? I never knew which to believe seeing how my vet always said to give puppy food until a year old. I was always so confused so I just always fed my boys the food for all life stages, that way I didn't have to commit to adult of puppy, lol.

I am not sure about the about of protein. I am sure someone will know though.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Alot of the grain free foods have a considerably higher protein content. I don't know what the thoughts are re: that and a young dog. Although I feed a dehydrated raw now, I've used EVO ( grain free and high protein ) and the Eagle Pack Wholistic ( not regular) which has grains and a more moderate protein content and also Natures Variety. You may want to check the dog food analysis site for ideas. 

http://http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks B&B and P&M for your input! I think I'm going to stick with foods that have similar amounts of protein for now. I figured adult food would be okay but wanted some validation! 

I've been on the dog food analysis site a lot the last few days. I wanted to find a good food that is locally carried. I can get Merrick at the same store I buy Canidae, so I think I'm going to move to that for now. But I am still waffling between Nature's Variety and Natural Balance and Nutro. LOL!! So many choices I'm thinking maybe I'll just rotate foods every few months! 

I worry more about what Merlin eats than I do for myself! :crazy:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I switch between Canidae and Innova.... they see to love the Innova more than the Canidae.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Some advocate rotating protein sources ...... and both the Eagle Pack Whoistic and the Natures Variety have several choices to do just that. They also have a more moderate protein content. Good Luck !!!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Some advocate rotating protein sources ...... and both the Eagle Pack Whoistic and the Natures Variety have several choices to do just that. They also have a more moderate protein content. Good Luck !!!!


 
:wavey:
Thanks!! I know I've read all this stuff on here before, but it's hard for me to retain all the info!  Getting old does that to a person....


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Merlins mom said:


> Merlin is acting like he doesn't like the Canidae ALS, picking at his food, not eating all of it (which is TOTALLY unlike him). I was thinking of switching to another food. He'e been on the ALS since about 11 weeks old and he's now 8.5 months. If I switch foods, is a regular adult food okay at this point?
> 
> Also, I looked at the Blue Wilderness food, but it has a really high protein content (42%) vs the Canidae (about 25%). Is that way too much protein for his age? Thanks!!!


 
No, the protein level is not too high. In fact normal healthy dogs do better with high protein/fat levels in their diet. The only problem with higher protein and fat levels are the stupid humans who tend to put too much of it in the dogs' bowl.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Swampcollie said:


> In fact normal healthy dogs do better with high protein/fat levels in their diet. The only problem with higher protein and fat levels are the stupid humans who tend to put too much of it in the dogs' bowl.


Too funny! BOT...


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Swampcollie said:


> No, the protein level is not too high. In fact normal healthy dogs do better with high protein/fat levels in their diet. The only problem with higher protein and fat levels are the stupid humans who tend to put too much of it in the dogs' bowl.


LOL! 

Thanks for your comment on the protein levels. I was hesitant to consider it since the % amounts were so different.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Merlins mom said:


> Thanks B&B and P&M for your input! I think I'm going to stick with foods that have similar amounts of protein for now. I figured adult food would be okay but wanted some validation!
> 
> I've been on the dog food analysis site a lot the last few days. I wanted to find a good food that is locally carried. I can get Merrick at the same store I buy Canidae, so I think I'm going to move to that for now. But I am still waffling between Nature's Variety and Natural Balance and Nutro. LOL!! So many choices I'm thinking maybe I'll just rotate foods every few months!
> 
> I worry more about what Merlin eats than I do for myself! :crazy:


We got Merrick's Turducken for Charlie and he loved it, but Charlie would eat absolutely ANYTHING. If you add water it makes a gravy.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

My 2 dog are on Innova Evo and Solid Gold(bark at the Moon)which is high in protein and fat.They are both healthy and love it!.Priska even lost 7 pds on it by just dropping the intake by 1/2 a cup and exercising her more!.


----------



## calliesmom (Sep 18, 2007)

*Feeding an adult dog food vs. puppy food*

I have to agree that a higher protein content shouldn't be a problem; rather, it is overfeeding that causes trouble. Both my breeder, who has bred and shown Goldens for many, many years, and my trainer, who breeds and shows Danes, feel that it is important to switch a larger-breed dog to an adult dog food by six months. Also, from my reading, switching foods is good because what one food lacks, another may supply. I switch my 9-month old quite often and she does fine. I wish I could afford to feed a frozen raw diet all the time because I truly think that is the best. 
Anyway, you might try www.dogaware.com/dogfeeding.html, for information on what to feed. I find it an excellent source of information.

Callie's Mom


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

calliesmom said:


> I have to agree that a higher protein content shouldn't be a problem; rather, it is overfeeding that causes trouble. Both my breeder, who has bred and shown Goldens for many, many years, and my trainer, who breeds and shows Danes, feel that it is important to switch a larger-breed dog to an adult dog food by six months. Also, from my reading, switching foods is good because what one food lacks, another may supply. I switch my 9-month old quite often and she does fine. I wish I could afford to feed a frozen raw diet all the time because I truly think that is the best.
> Anyway, you might try www.dogaware.com/dogfeeding.html, for information on what to feed. I find it an excellent source of information.
> 
> Callie's Mom


 That is a GREAT site.... I've added it to my favorites. Everyone should take time to give it a look.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Rosco did the same thing when i switched to candiae......We are now back on Nutro because he didnt have a problem with it before.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks for the website link! Looks like it has a lot of great information!

I am in the process of switching to Turducken (Merrrick) right now. He seems to like it and it's on special in the store I shop in which is nice!


----------



## Rena450 (Apr 16, 2007)

I have the same questions about higher protein dry kibble.

Right now Oakley is on Canidae ALS, but somewhere down the line I was thinking of switching him to a higher protein food. As always, I would slowly switch foods over 2-3 weeks. I'm guessing that using the higher protein you'd feed less, however, will he still feel satisfied?

Oakley is 10 months old now and I feed him 1 3/4 cup in the am and the pm and he still acts like he is starving. Because here is more protein, does that seem to make up for less food in that regard?

What are some higher protein kibbles that you've had good results with?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Rena450 said:


> I have the same questions about higher protein dry kibble.
> 
> Right now Oakley is on Canidae ALS, but somewhere down the line I was thinking of switching him to a higher protein food. As always, I would slowly switch foods over 2-3 weeks. I'm guessing that using the higher protein you'd feed less, however, will he still feel satisfied?
> 
> ...


EVO, Orijen are just two high protein, no grains. This site will provide lots of info:http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Another option is to mix the Canidae and higher protein food. My prefrence is Evo over Orijen.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

ok, I read the website and bookmarked it. So according to it, it's ok to feed high protein foods to puppies? Both my lab mix and my golden eat Evo, but I was holding off putting Petey, my 3 month old maltese/poodle mix on it because he's so young. But it would be ok to put him on it? I'm confused.


----------

